# got my new 140g tank today!



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

finally glasscages came to dallas, tx. Just picked up my 140g tank from them with glass tops. The quality of it is really good...but i just wished the trim was all one piece.

total price i paid was $340 for a 140g 72x18x25 and glass lids.

i didn't expect the tank to be that heavy...but holy crap that thing was probably weighing in about 150-250 lb.

my pygos are in a temporary 50g plastic tub. Going to setup the tank tomorrow with sand and start the cycle.

and as for service rating for glasscages...from a 1-10 scale...i give them a 9.

they'll call you the day before the show...and give you exact directions to get there and the time. The only thing i didn't like was, there was only a girl driver and a guy unloader. The guy got pretty bitchy when everybody started to stand around and chat instead of help out with the unloading.

i would highly recommend glasscages for anybody that is looking into getting a new tank...quality of the tank is amazing.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> finally glasscages came to dallas, tx. Just picked up my 140g tank from them with glass tops. The quality of it is really good...but i just wished the trim was all one piece.
> 
> total price i paid was $340 for a 140g 72x18x25 and glass lids.
> 
> ...


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

enjoy! tank is a bit dusty...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> enjoy! tank is a bit dusty...
> [snapback]1127756[/snapback]​


One word... w00t!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tank man


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

thanks! i'm really going to look forward to finish setting it up and cycled.


----------



## datsetup (Jun 3, 2005)

super nice tank once its set up im pretty sure its gonna be rocken gl with everything...







<==== kinda gay but um


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

a







nice tank, i hope i can get that big tank soon


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

man thats beautiful..i bet you didnt sleep all night..lol


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> man thats beautiful..i bet you didnt sleep all night..lol
> [snapback]1128290[/snapback]​


actually i slept very well!

i just woke up around 7 am to start setting everything up and moving out the 55g.

sold it on ebay for $185 =] stand and tank.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > man thats beautiful..i bet you didnt sleep all night..lol
> ...










i love ebay man..cause its all new people and have no idea how cheap they can really get things other places..ive seen people pay $250 for just 55g,stand and top..you could have gotten more if you had a longer time frame on it..lol


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice tank, and I like the way you have set-up that temporary holding tub. The fish probably don't feel much different thant they did in the other tank, plus you are using the original filter too, so you won't have to worry about cycling!









That does kinda suck that they put the frame into 2 different pieces. It looks pretty tacky that way, but if you had a canopy nobody would notice....









Nice tank all in all, and I am glad you are happy with your service and tank. Keep us posted on the progress, and do you have a stand for that badboy?
~Taylor~


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> anthongy817 said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


yeah...ebay is great! but i had to get rid of it as soon as the new tank came in...no more room for storage..=/



taylorhedrich said:


> Nice tank, and I like the way you have set-up that temporary holding tub. The fish probably don't feel much different thant they did in the other tank, plus you are using the original filter too, so you won't have to worry about cycling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're comfortable in the tub..i can see them swimming around everywhere exploring. I used everything from the old tank (water, gravel, and filters) and i kept the other bio filters in there so i wouldn't lose all the good bacteria.

i just finished building the stand for the new tank...just finished putting the 3rd coat of varnish on it last night...so it should be all ready for me to setup today. =]


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > anthongy817 said:
> ...


Oh man, you are going to have to take pictures of that.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn, everybody is getting big tanks









i wish i could..........


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I gotta sit and watch for another 1.5 years too.. BUT then it's on... A full room and unlimited money for my hobby. Ha ha Imma be one happy bitch!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW! that tank is just foxy!! when that is set up and cycled you gotta take alotta pics!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

congrats on your new tank. looks like i'm not the only one that had a temp plastic bin while setting up a big tank, except i had a 2 emp 400's and peg 330 for filtration instead of what you have.

definately get pics going of the step by step process you are making. Its always fun to see a before and after. good luck


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

killerbee said:


> congrats on your new tank. looks like i'm not the only one that had a temp plastic bin while setting up a big tank, except i had a 2 emp 400's and peg 330 for filtration instead of what you have.
> 
> definately get pics going of the step by step process you are making. Its always fun to see a before and after. good luck
> 
> ...


yeah i tried to put my 2 emp400 on the tub...but that thing was flexing outward a LOT...so i was scared it was going to bend and collapse. but oh well...xp3 is good enough to filter the 50g tub.

here is the picture of the stand and tank.










i gotta goto home depot today to buy the styrofoam to be placed on top of the stand, and get some sand. The sump is going to be in the middle...and i'll be making doors for the stand.









i should've took pictures of the frame of the stand...i overkilled on the support beams..haha.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

hey nice stand ! i will start mine for my 110 very soon but can you tell me if you made an overflow or you just bought it from the store ? I'd like to have a wet dry for my tank but i don't know what to look for about those overflows...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> yeah i tried to put my 2 emp400 on the tub...but that thing was flexing outward a LOT...so i was scared it was going to bend and collapse. but oh well...xp3 is good enough to filter the 50g tub.
> 
> here is the picture of the stand and tank.
> 
> ...


Stand looks real good are you going to be painting it or just leave it the way it is?

Also i put my plastic bin by the wall and the flexing was only one side vs 2 here's a pic (btw this befor i added the other 2 emp 400 filters):










here's where i added 1 emp 400 to the peg 330:










unfortunately i can't find the pic with all 3 of them on there


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> hey nice stand ! i will start mine for my 110 very soon but can you tell me if you made an overflow or you just bought it from the store ? I'd like to have a wet dry for my tank but i don't know what to look for about those overflows...
> [snapback]1130381[/snapback]​


the sump i'm going to make myself...but the overflow i just bought it off of ebay for about $50. and make sure your overflow is able to give more gph than the pump.



killerbee said:


> > yeah i tried to put my 2 emp400 on the tub...but that thing was flexing outward a LOT...so i was scared it was going to bend and collapse. but oh well...xp3 is good enough to filter the 50g tub.
> >
> > here is the picture of the stand and tank.
> >
> ...


Thanks! the stand is going to be left that color...its natural colored stain with 3 coats of varnish. i wanted something to match with the sand that i'll be using in the tank.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

hey do you know if a 1200 gph overflow will be ok with a 700 gph mag drive or i need a 750-800 gph overflow ?


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> hey do you know if a 1200 gph overflow will be ok with a 700 gph mag drive or i need a 750-800 gph overflow ?
> [snapback]1131028[/snapback]​


i'm not sure but i believe it'll still work...i'm using 1200gph overflow with a mag drive 12


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> hey do you know if a 1200 gph overflow will be ok with a 700 gph mag drive or i need a 750-800 gph overflow ?
> [snapback]1131028[/snapback]​


Of course it will be okay, in fact it will be better.

The thing can only overflow as fast as the pump goes, so all you need is MORE GPH IN THE OVERFLOW THAN THE PUMP.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok thanks ! anthongy, don't forget to post some pics of your setup !


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

has anyone had any fish jump out of one of those tubs? or does everyone keep their tubs covered?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

MLK said:


> has anyone had any fish jump out of one of those tubs? or does everyone keep their tubs covered?
> [snapback]1135452[/snapback]​


Funny you should mention this. My girlfrind and i were watching a movie when sudenly we heard a loud swish. Then we heard some crazy noises and luckily i heard it over my surround sound cause when i'm watching a movie, " i'm at the movies".

Anyways, startled by the sound. I get up and turn on the lights and what do i see... one of my caribe flopping near the electrical outlet.







Hence the reason i ended up puting that piece of glass as a top that you see by my couch. So i would reccomend to get a top of some kind if you end up using one of these tubs.

Anthongy, UPDATES


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

140 gal tank - you lucky dog









The stand looks great too. Nice job so far!

Let's see more pics as you continue the tank setup


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Hella job on that stand my man. Can't wait to see it all together, and full of fish!

Lucky bastards and your big tanks, I gotta sit and watch from the sideline for another year. (That is jealousy and envy talking :rasp: )

But then it's on.....


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

did you build that stand yourself? if so how much did you spend on it?


----------



## wguttrid (Dec 31, 2004)

Anthongy817, I jsut got finsih building a stand very similar to yours and see you are also going to do the foam thing,

The foam I used was the follwoing and has worked perfectly, it is a

1" SM Foam, comes in sheets of 2'x8', the colour is pink as well. It is a very high density foam but does the job.

Also, how are your doors comming along, gonna finsih mine this weekend. What style of doors are you usuing, are you using your cut out with trim around the door to hide the cute lines,

Good job man, looks awesome!!!!


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> did you build that stand yourself? if so how much did you spend on it?
> [snapback]1135979[/snapback]​


yup, built it myself. It costed about $120...would've been about $100 but i messed up on a couple of plywood sheets. That includes stain, paint, and brush. A lot better than spending $325 for a stand from glasscages...plus i was able to make the middle section a perfect fit for my 29g wet/dry.



wguttrid said:


> Anthongy817, I jsut got finsih building a stand very similar to yours and see you are also going to do the foam thing,
> 
> The foam I used was the follwoing and has worked perfectly, it is a
> 
> ...


i was looking for styrofoam at home depot..couldn't find any...i finally settled for some type of shelf cushion stuff...it is about 1/4" thick..so should settle pretty good. When i look at my waterline it's all straight.

i'll probably be doing the doors once i have my wet/dry done. So most likely next week.

I'll update on pictures tonight when i get home from work. The pygos are happily swimming in it right now!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

thats one of the nicest home made stands ive seen.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> thats one of the nicest home made stands ive seen.
> [snapback]1137645[/snapback]​


Thanks! It was actually really easy...took about 2 days worth of work...and it was my first time ever to stain/varnish wood.

here are some pictures...there is 7 caribes and 5 reds. sorry about the bad pictures..i'm not much of a photographer. These pygos are very active...you can see in the picture that they're always swimming at the very front of the tank...and they eat in front of me. The other tank is my 29g with my 4" rhom...kinda boring p...but it gets more aggressive when it grows bigger so that's what im looking forward to...

and my pump and bioballs will be coming in early next week..so i should have my wet/dry setup and running by the end of next week!


















































































Enjoy!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

beautiful tank..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice tank and stand. Are you planning on adding any more decor, or are you going for a bare look? You definately have a great start! Nice looking Pygos as well.








~Taylor~


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Very nice tank and stand. Are you planning on adding any more decor, or are you going for a bare look? You definately have a great start! Nice looking Pygos as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! i really lake the bare look because it looks less clustered and much cleaner. I'll probably be adding one more driftwood and that'll be it.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice anthongy, good work. i know what you mean about extra room, trust me your pygos will love you for it. I like that driftwood too. Thats alot of pygos too, must be fun at feeding time.


----------

